# Chemi-Pure? Carbon? Nothing?



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

What does everyone use for chemical filtration?

I have been using Chemi-Pure the last 5 years.
Just wanted to see what everyone else was using.

FWIW I have two Eheim 2217 can's on my 75G tank.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

At most, Purigen. I don't want stuff absorbing my ferts and my water quality is fine without it.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

TexasCichlid said:


> At most, Purigen. I don't want stuff absorbing my ferts and my water quality is fine without it.


How much purigen do you use in your can?
What size tank?
What filter?

Thanks!


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not bad: Seachem Purigen 500ml $20.67


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not use a chemical media that removes stuff from the water. 

I use peat moss to add organic acids to some tanks. 
I use coral sand, oyster shell grit or cuttlebone to add minerals to some tanks. 

I keep activated carbon and zeolite on hand in case of emergency, but they have been sitting on the shelf for years.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Carbon: only when removing medication.

Chemipure/Chemipure Elite: never

Purigen: always. I usually run two pillow packs in 2217s and a single pillow in 2213 and smaller.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Carbon: only when removing medication.
> 
> Chemipure/Chemipure Elite: never
> 
> Purigen: always. I usually run two pillow packs in 2217s and a single pillow in 2213 and smaller.


I was looking at running two 100ml bags one in each can.
According to Seachem directly, I only need a single 100ml bag.
I like to double everything in this hobby.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you have two filters, I'd definitely run a bag in each one.


----------



## Oxl (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah the 100ml bags are what you want, remember not to ever let them dry out and they will last for years. To recharge you soak in a bleach/water solution (a day or two with occasional agitation), then soak/agitate in a prime solution, then put right back in the canister.

Carbon is only effective for around 3 days of water flowing through it and is only needed to remove meds or chemical spills.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Carbon Filtration*



ronaldvalente said:


> What does everyone use for chemical filtration?
> 
> I have been using Chemi-Pure the last 5 years.
> Just wanted to see what everyone else was using.
> ...


Hello ron...

Save your money and start changing out half the water in the tank every week, no slacking! 

Water changes done properly, will take the place of carbon (chemical) medium, because by flushing a lot of pure, treated tap water through the tank, weekly, there's not time for toxins to build up to a harmful level before it's time to remove and replace the water again.

I'll take the frequent water change subject a bit further and say you don't need to go to the expense of overfiltering your tank if you can commit to changing out large amounts of tank water weekly. If you do, then your filter's just filtering water that's already pure.

Pretty simple.

B


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am a filtration fanatic. 
That said I still do 20% changes weekly.

Very good points too.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Swapping 50% of water every week can be harmful if it's not necessary. Not in all cases, but it's definitely risky and can be confusing for those new to the hobby. Especially with those who keep sensitive shrimp.

Water changes actually can't take the place of a resign like Purigen. Not on the polishing front and not even when it comes to removing tannins from water.

Stick to what you're doing, OP, as you have the right idea and won't regret it. Crystal clear water.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Swapping 50% of water every week can be harmful if it's not necessary. Not in all cases, but it's definitely risky and can be confusing for those new to the hobby. Especially with those who keep sensitive shrimp.
> 
> Water changes actually can't take the place of a resign like Purigen. Not on the polishing front and not even when it comes to removing tannins from water.
> 
> Stick to what you're doing, OP, as you have the right idea and won't regret it. Crystal clear water.


Don't worry, I will never back down from my stance on filtration. 

Purigen ordered.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

No chemical filtration here, just large regular water changes with pretty good tap water. No shrimp, no sensitive fish in my tank.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ordered two bags of 100ml Purigen for my Eheim 2217 filters. I also decided to pickup some Seachem matrix to throw in the top of my Eheim filters as well. I have a bunch of room left in the cans that I want to fill up.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Swapping 50% of water every week can be harmful if it's not necessary. Not in all cases, but it's definitely risky and can be confusing for those new to the hobby. Especially with those who keep sensitive shrimp.
> 
> Water changes actually can't take the place of a resign like Purigen. Not on the polishing front and not even when it comes to removing tannins from water.
> 
> Stick to what you're doing, OP, as you have the right idea and won't regret it. Crystal clear water.


 
I agree 100% with Jake's above comments.

WCs are good, but for superb water clarification, you can't beat Purigen.
Been using it in my 75 gal planted discus tank 24/7 for years, while still doing minimum 60% wcs twice a week. Tank is always crystal clear - just the way I want it. 
I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, I usually do 20 gallon water changes weekly. Looking forward to adding Purigen. Chemi-Pure has been removed and put into my Cichlid FOWLR.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Swapping 50% of water every week can be harmful if it's not necessary. Not in all cases, but it's definitely risky and can be confusing for those new to the hobby. Especially with those who keep sensitive shrimp.
> 
> Water changes actually can't take the place of a resign like Purigen. Not on the polishing front and not even when it comes to removing tannins from water.
> 
> Stick to what you're doing, OP, as you have the right idea and won't regret it. Crystal clear water.


i'd like to clarify in red. its IMPOSSIBLE to overdo water changes
unless shrimp are involved
no fish, nor plant will ever show any signs of complaint about a good water change


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

ronaldvalente said:


> What does everyone use for chemical filtration?
> 
> I have been using Chemi-Pure the last 5 years.
> Just wanted to see what everyone else was using.
> ...


It bothers me that folks rely on additional chemicals to maintain a healthy planted tank. There's no reason to use chemical filtration in a healthy planted tank - ever ! That's anathema to the goal of a planted tank with is to bring a bit of nature indoors. My suggestion for you is to do some remedial reading on the processes taking place in planted aquarium. Remember you don't have a fish tank, you have a planted tank.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I don't use chemical. Just eheim rings, ehfi lab & filter blue & white pads.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I use Purigen in nanos, nothing in tanks larger than 10 gallons. My only reason for that is Purigen doesn't last very long in my larger canisters before it's "saturated" and I don't clean accordingly, making it kind of useless. 

I have also used a UV over the years. I rarely keep it on. It's great to plug in for a day for super clear water when you are having people over. I likely wouldn't buy another.

At this point, I could care less about chemical filtration, I just use it because I already have it.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

I concur that 50% WC, especially with ferts, is nothing drastic so as long as we're talking about fish here. That being said, WC are not necessary unless you're ferting regularly. 

I can't speak to purigen but I do know that may people opted for a cheaper solution in Polyfill - the non-chemically treated pillow stuffing...stuff. I've had it in my Eheim 2215 for two years now. 

Not only does it saturate first, its easy to throw out and refill and very cheap. 

Polyfill keeps my tank crystal clear. I'm also not big on chemical filtration for a planted tank.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anybody care to clarify these statements for me....

1. Purigen removes organics from the water.
2. The breakdown of organics cause the toxins
3. Therefore purigen is not a chemical filter but a really good mechanical filter.

4. It works so well because it is sticky (like a really well aged sponge filter gets when it has lots of bio bacteria in it). It is just a lot stickier than even a good aged sponge type filter)

...or I completely off my rocker!!


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Purigen does not remove the ferts that we dose in planted tanks. 

The only case here is really financial-related. Plants do what purigen does but perhaps not to the same degree. 

People have had success with and without Purigen. There's no other harm to using Purigen other than to your wallet.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

STS_1OO said:


> Purigen does not remove the ferts that we dose in planted tanks.
> 
> The only case here is really financial-related. Plants do what purigen does but perhaps not to the same degree.
> 
> People have had success with and without Purigen. There's no other harm to using Purigen other than to your wallet.


It wouldn't be called a hobby if it was free.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is the new layout I am using for both my Eheim 2217 filters.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

STS_1OO said:


> Purigen does not remove the ferts that we dose in planted tanks.
> 
> The only case here is really financial-related. Plants do what purigen does but perhaps not to the same degree.
> 
> People have had success with and without Purigen. There's no other harm to using Purigen other than to your wallet.


I have had the exact same success with the same tank with the same filter with and without Purigen. It's not going to turn around your tank into something different, outside of being cleaner.

On the flipside, I consider Purigen cheap as a little goes a long way, and it basically lasts forever. Outside of the bags it comes in (I used to get it in bags), it lasts forever. I have one pouch that is almost 5 years old and still will be pure white after bleaching. As said, I only run it on nano's now so the pouches aren't excessively expensive, fit in most filters, and go forever.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> I have had the exact same success with the same tank with the same filter with and without Purigen. It's not going to turn around your tank into something different, outside of being cleaner.


Good point here, we all should know here the quality of our tank is greater than the sum of its parts. It is the combination of everything we add to the eco system.

No single one thing is going to be the silver bullet for anything.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

ronaldvalente said:


> It wouldn't be called a hobby if it was free.


You're right. Free and planted tank hobby don't go well together. But that's why its worthwhile to some to pull to jump on it whenever and wherever we can


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> I have had the exact same success with the same tank with the same filter with and without Purigen. It's not going to turn around your tank into something different, outside of being cleaner.
> 
> On the flipside, I consider Purigen cheap as a little goes a long way, and it basically lasts forever. Outside of the bags it comes in (I used to get it in bags), it lasts forever. I have one pouch that is almost 5 years old and still will be pure white after bleaching. As said, I only run it on nano's now so the pouches aren't excessively expensive, fit in most filters, and go forever.


Exactly my point


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

ronaldvalente said:


> Good point here, we all should know here the quality of our tank is greater than the sum of its parts. It is the combination of everything we add to the eco system.
> 
> No single one thing is going to be the silver bullet for anything.



Actually, in one case it was the silver bullet. I had a tank that got no algae through the entire live of it except green water. I attribute this to it being by a window. I had a portable UV for awhile. Then I tried Purigen, thinking it wouldn't do anything. It got rid of the green water really fast. I never got green water again but sometimes I would notice that it had green spots. 

That is an odd thing though. I have never had a tank that balanced get green water.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting, good to know!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Steve001 said:


> It bothers me that folks rely on additional chemicals to maintain a healthy planted tank. There's no reason to use chemical filtration in a healthy planted tank - ever ! That's anathema to the goal of a planted tank with is to bring a bit of nature indoors. My suggestion for you is to do some remedial reading on the processes taking place in planted aquarium. Remember you don't have a fish tank, you have a planted tank.


With all due respect, I would assume that Amano knows what he is talking
about when it comes to planted tanks. he recommends the use of carbon on the initial stages of the life of the tank, 1 to 3 months, and on some of his tanks he runs carbon perpetually. And I personally have shrimp tanks that are planted. It comes down to preference, I love purigen and will continue to use it, if its just biological filtration, or no filtration that works for you that is great, but no remedial reading is needed by one here, it's just a different school of throught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

